# Rocking chair painting?



## BostonDartFrogs (10 mo ago)

Anyone know of a tutorial on how to paint/finish this to make it go with our swamp witch theme?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure I've ever seen a 'swamp rocking chair' tutorial. There are a few on here for 'rust' which might be a good start. Or as I always say, "you can never go wrong with black". Possibly add some green/brown splotches on top of that and some moss?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

In addition to what corey suggested, you should also consider aging the piece, A good place to start is to check out methods for distressing wood furniture to make it look old and well- used, and therefore much more fitting for a witchy theme. There are a number of tutorials on line that use a variety of techniques ( including beating the rocker with a metal chain to dent it up).


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I guess a lot depends upon what you need or want it to look like, keep in mind how it/the scene will be lit and seen.
Will it have a witch or something sitting on it? If it's going to be covered by a person or something, then you need to keep that in mind too.
For an easy "aged" look, maybe laying down an oil based paint first, then scuff it a bit for tooth, then apply a water based latex over it, hopefully, this will make the latex crack and peel a bit.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Ill add in to all of above, look into Crackle Paint. It will give that old weathered look pretty good and then dry brush your final color over it to highlight. Works good on signs also.


----------

